# Kayak Fishing think tank Session - Offshore Focus



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

*So here is the idea:*

For anyone looking to pick up a few tips, and those looking to share a few we have a morning session at our premises where we can get together and run a bit of a kayak fishing think tank. Show your off your rigs, Share some marks, Bring your yak down and share modification ideas, discuss safety from a practical point of view, perhpas even a few kitchen secrets on how best to prepare your catch.










Perhaps a BBQ and Beers

This is a numbers based event so I am just trying to establish if there is anyone interested first....

So if you are interested Please let me know by emailing [email protected] or you can Pm me...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

I like the sound of beer. It gose great with moding yaks


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

salticrak said:


> Sounds like a good idea mate, will rashie colours and fashions be discussed?


Only if you promise to be our model for the day - we need someone of your...er stature ....


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

salticrak said:


> speak to my agent.


Sproket , Sproket Sproket.... This is DT calling Sproket


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea Dennis. Work and other commitments pending, I am very interested.

Will the Carnster make an appearance?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> Sounds like a great idea Dennis. Work and other commitments pending, I am very interested.
> 
> Will the Carnster make an appearance?


About as much chance as me parting with my yak I'd say ,Indie if you can't catch fish on yours what I may give you is a pink rashie it will suit ya sweet cheeks.
Sounds good Den and I can't wait for the sledging to start on the day..........I look forward to it wannabe wankers ;-)


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

BIGKEV said:


> Sounds like a great idea Dennis. Work and other commitments pending, I am very interested.
> 
> Will the Carnster make an appearance?


Kev I agree with Safa on this one.....two chances, slim and none!!
Clive I don't know why you don't give up your ski, the only thing you exercise these days is your thumb, making that geriatric mover of yours go. I was wondering if you need us to raise funds for the land based option as well?


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

salticrak said:


> Freshie you bastard wheres me rod?


Didn't I tell you? I'm using it now as we speak. It's holding up the tomato plants in the veggie patch.

You've taken so long to claim it I thought I'd put it to good use!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Couta101 said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a great idea Dennis. Work and other commitments pending, I am very interested.
> ...


Dougalitis' seems to deform your hands Doug' or is that rod building /pulling ,im yet to see someone using there thumb to ride a jetski ,the only thumbing you'll see is when im pulling in some Mahi mahi 8) 
Salti its Silver old fella


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Stuff Gents,

Looks like we have a nice variety of kayakers interested in this.

So its settled then - Salti and cjbfisher will model the new Rashies and skirts, Safa will make some lattes, NAD97 will be our token drunk guy trying to Dremmel everything and Douglas can provide us with some marks for Wivenhoe Dam.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

DennisT said:


> Great Stuff Gents,
> 
> Looks like we have a nice variety of kayakers interested in this.
> 
> So its settled then - Salti and cjbfisher will model the new Rashies and skirts, Safa will make some lattes, NAD97 will be our token drunk guy trying to Dremmel everything and Douglas can provide us with some marks for Wivenhoe Dam.


Yeh can some drive me home after


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Any chance we could get Qantas to sponsor this


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought you were the hosti on farestar the cat ship salti. We can make one of the skirts a grass one if you like


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Was going to bring my one year old for a drive to this one, but fear he may be scared for life with some of the possible things that may be happening. :lol:


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Was looking at around 28 September.

http://kayakspecialists.com.au/forum/ev ... nk-session

Got interest from about 18 kayakers so far (Nice mix of Newbies and Heavy Weights)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

That's right the dawg has pups don't he


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

If it is at Palmy reef i will probably be there, paddling around on the plastic fantastic trying for a few hoo's.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

DennisT said:


> Was looking at around 28 September.
> 
> http://kayakspecialists.com.au/forum/ev ... nk-session
> 
> Got interest from about 18 kayakers so far (Nice mix of Newbies and Heavy Weights)


I'll be away overseas in the US & Mexico.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I have the sister in laws wedding this day sorry guys.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a Chat to Douglas the other day regarding this.

Bit of concern as the AFL Grand Final is on the same day, however after looking at the fixtures looks like the game is set for 14:30, which gives us enough time in the morning ( up until Midday) to do what we need to do....

Can I get a confirmation of who will be attending by Sep 14.

So far I have:
*Attendees *

Nad97 
Salticrak ( bringing Sproket ???)
The Laziest of Buggers
Safa
Couta101
Cjbfisher
Kevinnugent
JamieD
Chris2Pha
Lozza
Bestyak
Neebs
Tom
RodPac
Threadfin5 ( ???)
Rollerboy

*Uncertains :*

Indiedog
Ant
Tommo and yaqdog

*No Longer attending- other commitments.*

CAV
Billpat
Big Kev
Grant Ashwell

Let me know if you are still keen. I would need to sort out numbers for the BBQ.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeh I have some lead I can bring


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

LB,

Those long Shiney objects will be on the water (in a container though) at that stage, unfortunately ...

Once I have the confirmed atendees I plan on putting out a list of things you might want to bring - Lead, Hooks, wire, ---- Your GPS to share all those wonderful marks.....

I am sure I could find some lead to share with you ;-)


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

Not to derail the thread, but where does one actually buy lead?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Dive weights are a good source and so are the weights off cast nets that have seen too many rocks


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

nad97 said:


> Dive weights are a good source and so are the weights off cast nets that have seen too many rocks


Actually I think I have an old dive belt with the sacks of lead shot inside.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Salti you should take the day off from ripping off the nanas or are you hoping to pick up a nana


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

salticrak said:


> Nah mate,the thing is to sell them bananas that are not ripe.That is the true skill.


Yeh yours is over ripe and starting to smell


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Count me in Dennis, sounds like a lot of fun and a good Laugh and I am sure I will learn heaps,


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Give us a wave Indie when you're up there - I'll be up the West beach at Fraser smashing a few myself for 10 days at that time. Pity about the timing, I'd be interested in shaking a few hands and looking at boats.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Sound good Dennis count me in if I don't get call to work


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

salticrak said:


> For God's sake fellas show Nad97 how to catch fish please.


I take a video so you can learn too


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Wish I could Dennis, but can't get another day at straddle  this would've been perfect for me too.

Cheers Waynej


----------



## LiamS (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Dennis, count me in please. Cant say no to a beer and bbq and looks like ill learn a few things too. May not have too much to contribute tho as im still a bit of a newbie. Cheers. Liam


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

DennisT said:


> Was looking at around 28 September.
> 
> http://kayakspecialists.com.au/forum/ev ... nk-session
> 
> Got interest from about 18 kayakers so far (Nice mix of Newbies and Heavy Weights)


That's Riverfire in Brissie (end of Brisbane Festival)....FA 18 Hornets, Blackhawks hovering off the bridges aiming guns at you etc, a bottle of wine and pre-packed dinner and the best fireworks.

Any update on the date of this event?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

It's still on I think. DT is down at coffs for the demo this weekend. Update to come


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

kayakone said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > Was looking at around 28 September.
> ...


Trev,

Date still for this coming Saturday. 9 am till 12 pm. Enough time to catch up, learn a few things, spread some knowledge and still make it to Riverfire or the pub to watch the footy final.

Will send the attendees an email either today or tomorrow with an outline of proceedings ( which are pretty informal ) and what to bring for the Rig making...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I _am_ interested Dennis, _if_ I can get a lift from Brissie and back, just as soon as the session is over.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

I would firstly like to thank those who have expressed interest in the session. The aim of the event is first and foremost to facilitate the exchange of useful information between kayak fishermen. This includes and is not limited to: gear, safety, rigs, marks and other useful tips.

By looking at the attendee list it is great to see that we have a nice mix of veterans and newbies in the offshore kayak fishing scene. We believe that the event will benefit all attendees.

While we take the approach of keeping it relatively informal, there is a general structure to the proceedings which will help stimulate discussion and keep us moving in the right direction. Rather than one person giving a lecture on offshore kayak fishing - we take the approach of encouraging a round table discussion that allows everyone to give some input or ask questions.

So here is the agenda for the day. Please take the time to give some of the points some thought - if you have any info or gear you would like to bring along to show the other attendees please feel free to do so. If you have input please share and if you have questions be sure to ask.

09:00 - 09:15 - Meet and Greet for the attendees.

09:15 - 09: 45 - Safety Discussion. (Things to think about)
	Preparation and risk management
	Weather 
	Safety equipment
	Remount techniques
	Surf launches
	Practicing safe kayaking.

09:45 - 10:15 - Discussion on Gear and Kayak Mods that help.
•	Rods, Reels, Line etc
•	Sounders
•	Video Equipment
•	Kayak mods

10:15 - 10:30 - Share your Marks  (Bring your GPS)
•	Gold Coast
•	Brisbane
•	Noosa
•	Other

10:30 - 11:00 - Rigs and rig building (Please bring rigs along with you if you wish to share)
•	Share your rigs and ideas
•	Bait presentation
•	Bait swimming techniques

11:00 - 11:15 - Round up. Anything not covered.

11:15 - 12:00 - BBQ and Drinks

Some things you may wish to bring along:
•	Your Kayak - if you have some mods you would like to show off
•	Your Gear - Rods, Reels, Safety Gear
•	A pen and notepad if you wish to take notes

For the Rig building exercise please bring
•	Single strand chrome nickel alloy 27 LB pre straightened stainless steel wire leader material.
•	Size 12, 23 kg barrel (black) swivel
•	VMC size 4 6 X strong treble
•	Size 4/0 O'shaughnessy hook
•	3 inch skirts pink, white or blue
•	20-30 gram sinkers

Once again - please be aware that this is a general agenda for the day. If you have other info you would like to add please do so, and if you have questions that have not been covered be sure to ask.

I would like to take the opportunity to mention that I will have some fantastic specials on *spares, accessories, paddles* and *kayaks* so be sure to take advantage of the opportunity.

Please see the below attendee list and ensure that your name is on, if it is not and you intend to attend the session, please be sure to be in contact by no later than Wednesday 25 September.
•	Safa 
•	Threadfin5 
•	Spottymac 
•	Duran
•	Nad97 
•	Couta101
•	RodPac 
•	Touring Tom 
•	Lazybugger 
•	Cjbfisher 
•	Imax 
•	Lozza 
•	Bestyak
•	Jamie D
•	Kevin Nugent
•	Rollerboy 
•	Chris2Pha 
•	Neebs 
•	Tommie S.
•	LiamS
•	Kayakone
•	Sam Burley










If you have any questions or concerns be sure to be in touch with me via email.

Regards,


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> So you're having a safety discussion with Trev in the room and are only allowing half an hour. Hope you've got some gaffa tape, rope and chloroform so we can stay on schedule. :lol: :twisted: ;-)


Listen here you young whippersnapper. I've been in trouble many more times than you've been fishing...respect/disrespect is due. Plus I'm a geriatric, so respect for the elderly also applies. See ya Saturday morning?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

cjbfisher said:


> Anyone going for a fish beforehand?


Tom and Gary were keen to get out before hand. Wind looks ok but looks like there is a Thunderstorm Predicted for the day - not sure what time though....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like a blast. Unfortunately, will be stuck at a birthday party. 

Enjoy, guys!

Red.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Always a next time Leigh


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

One more thing - We are running low on Chairs so if you could bring a Camping chair or equivalent with you that would be ideal, that way no one has to stand.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

salticrak said:


> You latte sippers got enough cups? What about serviettes for Nick?


Stick you skinny stick where the sun don't shine, Barstard


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Salti ol boy ,we don't need cups just a spoon of coffee in the mouth ,some scolding hot water in the bucket of a mouth and some of your crispy cream donuts to wash the mix down,if you want some GOOD marks sweet cheeks , I'd harden up and come say hi I'm sure all the boys will buy your ware's , but you cant short change us like the nana's 
I'll take a box of your home grown fungi if you can come down


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

A big thank you to Dennis and the PALMY boys for the very interesting and informative morning, the lovely SA sausage BBQ and Trev for the safety talk. I got a lot out of it, and I know from talking to others afterwards there was a lot of knowledge shared.

Big thumbs up, DT. Good job.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kevinnugent said:


> A big thank you to Dennis and the PALMY boys for the very interesting and informative morning, the lovely SA sausage BBQ and Trev for the safety talk. I got a lot out of it, and I know from talking to others afterwards there was a lot of knowledge shared.
> 
> Big thumbs up, DT. Good job.


X2

There's a lot of knowledge to be gained from those latte sipping lads. Thanks Dennis, and all contributors.


----------



## LiamS (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep, as above, big thanks to Dennis for organising the day and to the more experienced guys that showed up and were gracious enough to share some of that experience. Being a novice personally the amount of knowledge I picked up was greatly appreciated. Great to put some faces to the names and will hopefully see some of you out there. If you guys ever need anyone to head out to palmy with throw me a pm. Keen to put some of this new found knowledge to good use now!


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Wish I could have come to this dam work


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

This from Mr nana markets him self. Take the day off next time. I'm sure the boss will say its ok ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nad97 said:


> This from Mr nana markets him self. Take the day off next time. I'm sure the boss will say its ok ;-)


Yep. There wasn't mushroom in the showroom as it was cluttered with sleek glass, but we could've squeezed you in Salti. You might have even had some fun Gus. We did. :lol:


----------

